# Zeit messen!



## Switcher (24. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leude,

ist es möglich einen Timer in Java einzubinden? 
Also ich möchte mit einer Taste den Timer starten und mit ner anderen stoppen und dann die Zeit anzeigen!


----------



## The_S (24. Feb 2006)

ja. Dazu kannst du dir mal GregorianCalendar anschauen.


----------



## Switcher (24. Feb 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja. Dazu kannst du dir mal GregorianCalendar anschauen.


What?
Wo gibst den?


----------



## The_S (24. Feb 2006)

in java.util


----------



## Sky (24. Feb 2006)

Ich würde bei den entsprechenden Tasten mir die Systemzeit merken... System#currentTimeMillis


----------



## The_S (24. Feb 2006)

Sky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würde bei den entsprechenden Tasten mir die Systemzeit merken... System#currentTimeMillis



Darauf wollte ich auch hinaus, allerdings mit GregorianCalendar.


----------



## Switcher (24. Feb 2006)

hmm, kann ich nichts mit anfangen!
könnt ihr das irgendwie Beispielhaft in mein Programm eintragen?


```
public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e)
  {
    if(e.getKeyCode()== KeyEvent.VK_A)
    {
      if(i==0)
      {
       this.a.taText1.setText("B");
       i=1;
       
      }
    }
    if(e.getKeyCode()==KeyEvent.VK_B)
    {
      if(i==1)
      {
      this.a.taText1.setText("C");
      i=2;
      
      }
    }
    if(e.getKeyCode()==KeyEvent.VK_C)
    {
     if(i==2)
     {
      this.a.taText1.setText("D");
      i=3;
     }
```

Bei A soll Timer starten und bei D aufhören!

_Edit Illuvatar, 24.2.2006, 14:43: CODETAGS! :x _


----------



## byte (24. Feb 2006)

Denkansatz:


```
long start = System.currentTimeMillis();  //A
.
.
.
long time = System.currentTimeMillis() - start;  //D
```


----------



## Switcher (24. Feb 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Denkansatz:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Jo Danke!
Würde so klappen, müsste nur die Variablen global deklarieren!


----------



## Switcher (24. Feb 2006)

Obwohl eine Frage noch!
Wie kann ich den long wert in einen string umwandeln, so dass ich ihn in einer TextArea ausgeben kann?


----------



## SamHotte (24. Feb 2006)

String.valueOf(wert)


----------



## Switcher (24. Feb 2006)

Ok danke funks auch!
Jetzt will ich noch mit DecimalFormat den Milisekunden Wert in normale Sekunden umwandeln.
Also 3745 in 3.745! Wie muss ich das Format wählen? DecimalFormat("???????")


----------



## Switcher (24. Feb 2006)

Ok, das funkst jetzt auch!


----------

